# Offer



## kvhvdc (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been in discussions with a couple of agents for a job. Now I have received a letter of intent from one of the agents. However there is no mention of the client that I will be working. It says that i will be an employee of the recruiting agent. Is this a common thin in the middle east. I have not seen anything like this here in London.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello kvhvdc,

The recruitment agency should be able to tell you who your future employer might be, if not I would steer clear!


----------

